# TLCbythelake



## My Girl Sophie (Mar 4, 2017)

This is a breeder in Mchenry MD near Deep Creek. They are new ro me although i am not too far away. Please reply or pm if you have knowledge or experience of them you are willing to share. I have a friend who is interested. Thanks!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Based on what I can see - all I can say is run - run as far away as possible from this greeder. You will not find a quality bred dog there.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My Girl Sophie sent me a message asking for specifics, so I thought I would post here my response to her in case others are interested.

"My minipoo is from Aery Poodles in NC which is about a 9 hour drive from where I live. Richard Bohannon doesn't breed standards but he might know who is. I don't have any recommendations.

Tip offs are they have lots of dogs and they are breeding both poodles and designer doodles. They are not doing anything with their dogs to proof that they are worthy of breeding such as conformation, agility, obedience etc. Being AKC or UKC doesn't mean the dogs are good quality dogs. 

There is a wonderful stickie with some good information:

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/33522-buying-puppy-safely-basics.html "


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My Girl Sophie, thank you for being open. We can help you find a good breeder if we know more about what your friend is looking for.


----------



## My Girl Sophie (Mar 4, 2017)

My friend lives in NC, is a long time dog owner and currently has a large senior standard. I know she does not plan to introduce a new dog while she still has her current one but is just thinking ahead for the future. She is partial to partis but i dont know that that is a requirement. She does not show. I think she mentioned maybe looking for one that is a little smaller than her current dog but still a standard. She is looking for a poodle not a doodle. Any dog she brings home will have a good life. I live in the Pitts area and tlc would not have been a long drive if she decided to come here when picking up a dog.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She could get on a list for a red or apricot standard from Farley’s D and visit you when she picks up the puppy He’s a PF member in the Pittsburgh area. Tintlet Poodles is in NC and breeds parti’s. You could do a search within PF for more information on them.


----------

